# Article in Telegraph on trans fat link to infertility issues



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Ugh, even more reason to put down the biscuits... 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7504648/Bad-fat-linked-to-infertility-condition-research.html


----------

